# Does anything eat green hair algae?



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Amano shrimp and Florida flagfish both eat hair algae.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

They do eat a few strands here and there, but neither will be able to extinguish a healthy growing hair alga infestation. For that, you need to balance the old light and nutrients thing.

*Just saying... before you go out and fill your tank with Amanos and Flagfish*


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Amanos already live in the tank but take no interest in the algae. Nor do the ramshorns, mts, nerites, otos... I didnt know if my cleanup crew was missing a member or there really was no cure other than prevention and treatment.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi acitydweller,

My Siamese Algae Eaters (Crossocheilus oblongus) eat hair algae; I've watched them eat a strand like it was spaghetti! They also eat Black Brush Algae (BBA) but only after I have weakened it with Excel or Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2).


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep, my SAE keeps the BBA off my anubia and java ferns--religiously scouring them daily, and quickly cleaned up the remains of some hair algae that came in with a few new plants (after I'd removed as much as I could without damaging the plant). I wouldn't expect him to take out an outbreak, but he certainly does a good job of cleaning up stuff that hasn't yet had a chance to really get established. 

Unfortunately, SAE turn into *big* fish--at least by the standard of smaller tanks. Mine's a little larger than I'd like in my 37g and would vastly overload my 20g. But--when I get my 125g set up again--he'll barely be a blip on the radar.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

I had a 150 gal pond overtaken by hair algae. By adding 7 male/female mixed Long finned rosey barbs the hair agae is completely under control. Only took a little over a week too


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

Ducks?


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Amanos will eat hair algae. Dont feed them and they will eventually start to work on it.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Update:

I managed to score a few SAE last week. The jury is still out whether they are true or faux but I noticed today that my algae ridden pre filter on my aqua clear is completely devout of green hair algae. I mean not even one strand. I aml going to check again on some cabomba in the corner of the tank which has the same algae to see it they cleared that area as well... Since the emergence of algae, I had stopped dosing pfertz and cut back the photo period to stop it's growth and spread but had not expected the nearly complete eradication of the stuff with these SAE... Simply amazing little guys.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have three sae's in my 56 gallon and they did a great job at first. As the got older they eat less algae and seemed to like flake food more than the algae. The tank is still clear of algae but I also. Put some ottos in there a couple months back. I love this little guys.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

hmmm zebra nerite..?


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Stiphodons might.


----------



## lindadadson (Sep 27, 2012)

Two more suggestions with Amano shrimp and Florida flagfish.
Increase the levels of CO2, levels should ideally be 30ppm.
Improve water circulation around the plants as good water flow is important.


----------

